# Ayuda con Tecnicas para Diseño de circuitos impresos



## spurs21 (Abr 17, 2006)

hola, me gustaria saber si hay alguna tecnica para hacer circuitos impresos, de una manera economica y muy profesional, no tengo experiencia en hacer circuitos impresos, pero si alguien sabe alguna tecnica economica y que de por resultado circuitos presentables, le agradeceria que me dijera, es que no c si solo se hacen dibujando a mano el circuito a mano en la placa, o hay alguna tecnica para hacerlo en un programa como el eagle y calcarlo tal y como sta a la placa. y si existe agradeceria me explicaran como, o me den un manualito. Ya que imagino que no es lo mas optimo hacerlo trazado, se que se puede hacer calcado, con serigrafia tambien, pero siento que puede haber algo mejor para que lo haga uno y economicamente. De antemano les agradezco por la ayuda. 

Salu2


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 17, 2006)

Conozco la técnica del Press and Peel (http://www.techniks.com/)que consiste en imprimir sobre un papel especial o transfer, desde luego previamente debes realizar el diseño en un software (Yo personalmente uso protel), hay que tener cuidado de imprimir con el "mirror" por que al tener la impresión en este papel se debe "planchar" sobre la cara de cobre  de la tarjeta y esto "voltea" el dibujo, ya una vez planchado uniformemente se retira el papel y queda la impresión del diseño sobre la tarjeta, solo resta sumergirla en el cloruro férrico, limpiar, perforar y listo ya tienes tu PCB con calidad semiprofesional.


----------



## spurs21 (Abr 17, 2006)

algo así me imaginaba, gracias por tu respuesta amigo, pero si no es mucha molestia sera que puedas darme algunas especificaciones, como que tipo de papel, como lo plancho?, el programa en el que lo hagas no importa verdad?, solo importa que tengas el diseño ya impreso, y comprar el tipo de papel que dices y despues plancharlo, pero con una plancha domestica? o a que te refieres con plancharlo?. Gracias espero tu respuestay salu2.


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 18, 2006)

El papel est es un poco caro (méxico) lo encuentras en la tienda de Steren se llama PNP BLUE (Press and peel blue) lo he visto también aunque no se donde lo vendan como PNP wet por que es otro tipo de papel que necesitas mojar para desprender de la tarjeta, efectivamente se debe "planchar" con una plancha común y corriente para que el calor haga que el toner que se pegó a la hoja se vuelva adherible y este a su vez se pegue a la placa de cobre, el programa no importa, incluso hay algunas revistas donde te dan el PCB solo necesitar fotocopiarlo (Xerográfica) pero recuerda usar el mirror. en esta página encuentras los pasos para usar este producto:http://www.eidusa.com/Theory_PnP.htm


----------



## Jorf (Abr 18, 2006)

Se puede hacer hasta con papel común, las contras que encontrarás es que te será más dificil despegarlo del toner que está pegado al cobre de la placa. Por eso es de buena costumbre usar un papel satinado, donde el tonner no se pega tanto y con solo mojarlo unos minutos sale sin problemas.






PD: Muera el viejo fibrón, aguante la fotocopia y la plancha, jajajajaaaa!!!


----------



## spurs21 (Abr 20, 2006)

Gracias, voy a ver si consigo el papel, pero esta muy buena es técnica, muchas gracias por la información man, c los agradezco. 
Salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 21, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Se puede hacer hasta con papel común, las contras que encontrarás es que te será más dificil despegarlo del toner que está pegado al cobre de la placa. Por eso es de buena costumbre usar un papel satinado, donde el tonner no se pega tanto y con solo mojarlo unos minutos sale sin problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he probado ese papel azul y aunque si funciona mejor uq cualquier otro, aveces se le queda pegado algo de tinta  así que ahora me ahorro unos pesos y compro papel cebolla  funciona perfecto 

También pienso hacerme una insoladora pero acá no venden baquelita fotosensible  lastima

Saludos


----------



## Jorf (Abr 21, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Jorf dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ahora lo estoy haciendo con papel común y se pega bien el tonner, ningun problema. Eso si, bastante plancha.


----------



## spurs21 (Abr 21, 2006)

cual es ese papel cebolla? ggg o es un chistesillo, y como lo hago con papel comun   no entiendo. Serian tan amables de explicarme please. Espero y si, gracias  y salu2.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 21, 2006)

Andá a Pablin.com.ar y tenes el tutorial completo, con fotos y todo!!!


----------



## jary (May 5, 2006)

¿Cual es el software que debo usar? ¿Como se obtiene la coloracion verde en las fibras, se que es de un barniz, pero hay otro metodo? ¿q tipo de barniz? ¿con que dibujan las leyendas sobre la tarjeta (por ej. 24 + 24 -  para indicar las entradas)? ¿es pintura blanca?


----------



## gil003 (May 7, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> cual es ese papel cebolla? ggg o es un chistesillo, y como lo hago con papel comun   no entiendo. Serian tan amables de explicarme please. Espero y si, gracias  y salu2.


El papel cebolla si existe y su nombre es papel albanene, es translucido como una capa de cebolla (por eso este nombre) y ademas es muy barato, tambien se puede hacer con papel china.
Ahora bien si ya tienes el diseño de las pistas del circuito utilizando papel carbon (calca) calcas el diseño y despues remarcas cn plumon indeleble y listo. Yo he usado esta tecnica por barata y rapida.


----------



## gil003 (May 7, 2006)

jary dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cual es el software que debo usar? ¿Como se obtiene la coloracion verde en las fibras, se que es de un barniz, pero hay otro metodo? ¿q tipo de barniz? ¿con que dibujan las leyendas sobre la tarjeta (por ej. 24 + 24 -  para indicar las entradas)? ¿es pintura blanca?


Protel es el mas usado y te explico como se usa.
Primeramente diseñas tu circuito, es decir que componentes usaras y como los conectaras, obviamente describes que componente usas (nombre, tipo, etc), una vez terminado hace una simulacion ( corre tu circuio y detecta errores) que es una gran ventaja, si esta bien te hace las pistas  ( segun parametros que le especifiques o por default) y si quieres que aparescan los nombres de los componentes o numeros de referencia (ejemplo R1, C1 , etc...) y listo.


----------



## spurs21 (May 10, 2006)

entonces el papel cebolla es = al papel albanene??? mmmm un amigo me dijo que no, que eras distintos, en fin espero sea asì, usare este papel albanene, gracias por sus respuestas compañeros, salu2


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 11, 2006)

Sobre el software que puedes usar para crear las tablillas yo te recomiendo el KICAD, es un programa que me parece muy bueno, está en español y trabaja muy bien y es gratis (bajo la licencia de Público General GPL)

Te paso la liga:

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/ 

Espero te sirva.

Atentamente,

Eduardo


----------



## lux (Jul 30, 2009)

puedes usar tambien papel satinado o papel fotografico yo lo realizo con eso , la ventaja del papel satinado es que puedes observar cuando el circuito esta listo  ya que este se transluce y lo puedes ver , la desventaja es que quedan restos  de papel  y debes trabajar cuadidosamente con un cepillo para quitarlos , . la ventaja del papel fotografico es que no deja restos de papel , y la desventaja es que se te pega a la plancha y debes estimar el tiempo de planchado
 si te surge alguna duda con gusto te ayudare


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 30, 2009)

hay otros, de hecho hay muchos softwares, tambien esta el proteus, el expresspcb, el pcbwizard, el eagle que dijiste, el ultiboard y los que dijeron aca.

yo uso papel fotografico, las placas quedan perfecto, pero tiene el problema de que a la placa se le queda pegado como un plastico y hay que removerlo.

saludos


----------



## El_gocho (Ago 6, 2009)

Salu2!

En cuanto al software también esta  ORCAD.

Yo estaba usando papel bond común pero se necesita planchar muy bien la placa para lograr buenos resultados. Hace poco probé con papel glasse. Este papel se usa en las revistas (es como satinado aunque lo hay mate también). Con este se tienen muy buenos resultados y no es necesario planchar demasiado. Asi que si tienen revistas que no sean ùtiles puede ser bastante económico.


----------



## mrblackjack (Sep 28, 2010)

mira, uno de los mejores tutoriales para hacer circuitos impresos (PCBs - printed circuit boards) es este:
http://www.fer.nu/placas/index.html

no hace falta que uses papel raro y caro, con que uses papel satinado o también llamado papel fotográfico es suficiente. Tienes que fijarte en que una cara esté brillante y resbaladiza (o ambas) y que sea lo más fino posible (unos 80gr/cm). Cuanto más fino mejor.
También que la impresora sea láser. 

Es muy fácil si cojes práctica, ánimo!


----------

